
Anti-porn filters stop Dominic Cummings trending on Twitter - DavidVoid
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/may/27/anti-porn-filters-stop-dominic-cummings-trending-on-twitter
======
arooaroo
If only he’d travelled to Scunthorpe!

I dare say for any UK based user they are still seeing their fair share of
Cummings memes, jokes, rage, vitriol, etc. regardless.

Frankly any feature to reduce over-exposure to this farce will be blessed
relief.

~~~
lb1lf
Which reminds me - what three teams in the Football Association contains
cursing in their names?

Scunthorpe, Arsenal and Manchester Fucking United.

I'll lead myself out.

------
beenBoutIT
It's a safe assumption that many of the explicit verb based surnames will face
the same barrier to trending. Equally proud names like Shittings, Crappings,
Fuckings, Dickings, etc.

~~~
perl4ever
In a cemetery on Memorial Day, I noticed a rather large grave monument for the
Outhouse family. It was from the mid-19th century; I'm not sure what
connotation the word might have had back then. I've heard the term
"outbuildings".

------
sunstone
It took me an embarrassingly long time to understand this. Something to do
with 4am I guess.

